# Live composing session with Dirk Ehlert - Happening right now!



## Maxime Luft (Aug 2, 2018)

Hi there, we are currently online with @Dirk Ehlert who is showing how he uses our new Ethnic Inspiration library within an orchestral context. Come and join us  





​


----------



## midi-et-quart (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks for sharing, Dirk definitely knows how to nail that big sound! And cool use of your ethnic inspiration library.


----------



## axb312 (Aug 17, 2018)

Any place we can watch this now? The twitch player itself doesn't seem to be working....


----------



## MarcelM (Aug 17, 2018)

axb312 said:


> Any place we can watch this now? The twitch player itself doesn't seem to be working....



dirk has a youtube channel where he uploads most of his twitch sessions.


----------



## axb312 (Aug 24, 2018)

Hi @Dirk Ehlert and/ or @Maxime Luft - any chance we can see a replay of this? Would also love to see a longer demo of the Soprano library....


----------



## Brueland (Aug 27, 2018)

Second this!


----------

